# Sand



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

after reading the sticky about sand, it states that pool sand is cleaner and is less prone to start an algae bloom? im looking to set up a 75g soon and i like the sand look, but is it worth it in the long run? or should i go with a better substrate? im open to a brown, black or natural sand colour


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

It really depends on what color you like for your substrate. I have pool filter sand in my 40B, I think it looks great. If possible I would like to have something with darker color but the price out there with black or darker color sand is just too expensive as compare to pool filter sand.
if money is not an issue then go with the color and grain size you like, if not then pool filter sand is great.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

tahitian black moon sand=amazing


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

yea i just find that pool sand is to white for me, im looking for a colour very similar to the one in this video, can any of you substrate experts guess what this person used? but are the myths true about play sand? that it will eventually spark a large algae bloom?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

to me that looks like play sand...and IMO any sand u dont stay up on water changes and vacuums will have problem with algae...its the nitrates thats the problem not the type of sand


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

color quartz > tahitan moon sand bc its cheaper and is practically the same


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> to me that looks like play sand...and IMO any sand u dont stay up on water changes and vacuums will have problem with algae...its the nitrates thats the problem not the type of sand


yea im planning on doing water changes regularly about once a week or more if needed, but isnt it difficult to get under the sand with a vacuum?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

In the video it looks more like a finer grain gravel not play sand. I have play sand in some tanks and it is nothing but problems the pool filter sand is better imo. But tanks seem to be cleaner with a fine gravel.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

superbite said:


> to me that looks like play sand...and IMO any sand u dont stay up on water changes and vacuums will have problem with algae...its the nitrates thats the problem not the type of sand


yea im planning on doing water changes regularly about once a week or more if needed, but isnt it difficult to get under the sand with a vacuum?
[/quote]
you'll have to hover over the sand with the with the siphon and then mix op the sand with you hand to release built up gasses and andy extra debris....you gunna have to watch your filter thought...the propellors dont like sand


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

superbite said:


> after reading the sticky about sand, it states that pool sand is cleaner and is less prone to start an algae bloom? im looking to set up a 75g soon and i like the sand look, but is it worth it in the long run? or should i go with a better substrate? im open to a brown, black or natural sand colour


I use play sand. Ive never has a problem with algae though the tank is planted. IMO it has mroe to do with whats in each sand then the type. Just becasue one play sand or pool filter sand is ok it doesn't mean they all are.

If a bit of upkeep is to much for you you may want to consider bare bottom or tiled bottom.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The substrate in the video looks similar to red Flourite, might not be exactly what it is since the person is from Italy, but you could get the same look with red Flourite or red Turface if you can track down a bag -- Turface should only run you about $12 for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> to me that looks like play sand...and IMO any sand u dont stay up on water changes and vacuums will have problem with algae...its the nitrates thats the problem not the type of sand


yea im planning on doing water changes regularly about once a week or more if needed, but isnt it difficult to get under the sand with a vacuum?
[/quote]
you'll have to hover over the sand with the with the siphon and then mix op the sand with you hand to release built up gasses and andy extra debris....you gunna have to watch your filter thought...the propellors dont like sand
[/quote]

AMEN!I have lost 2 HOB filters to sand! Next time im going gravel.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> to me that looks like play sand...and IMO any sand u dont stay up on water changes and vacuums will have problem with algae...its the nitrates thats the problem not the type of sand


yea im planning on doing water changes regularly about once a week or more if needed, but isnt it difficult to get under the sand with a vacuum?
[/quote]
you'll have to hover over the sand with the with the siphon and then mix op the sand with you hand to release built up gasses and andy extra debris....you gunna have to watch your filter thought...the propellors dont like sand
[/quote]

The only filters that would be affected by sand would be HOB filters since their impellers are located before the filter media -- with a canister, the impeller is safely situated behind the filter media, so all sand should be filtered out first.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> The only filters that would be affected by sand would be HOB filters since their impellers are located before the filter media -- with a canister, the impeller is safely situated behind the filter media, so all sand should be filtered out first.


x2


----------

